# SeaFrance in Trouble



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

SeaFrance resuce plan rejected

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/7839180.stm

Hmmmm


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Better get the tunnel booked, with shortage of ferries prices will rise.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sounds pretty bad. I presume the French government can't subsidise it directly (Is SNCF still nationally owned?), they would have P&O and Norfolk line on their necks if they did. 
There is obvious overcapacity, and you wonder what will happen as people cut back on trips. But then again LD must feel confident that they can get some of the market, but it's very price-led, so if they don't offer competitive prices, they won't get customers.
GerryD has a point, and if you have already booked SF and it goes belly-up make sure you paid by credit card.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh great! We are booked on there for this Thursday, return in 3 Months. Looks like we'll have to worry about our return trip. It's something you just don't need when going away for a holiday. Is anyone else in the same predicament? We are booked through C.&CC club, so Iassume they will sort it out for us.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I was going to book the Seafrance 3 return carnet to day.

Think I will give it a miss for now.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> . Is anyone else in the same predicament? We are booked through C.&CC club, so Iassume they will sort it out for us.


We're booked for early April, return late May and and also by the C&CC on a credit card. I'm not worrying at the moment as we are so flexible on dates and times and the other ferry companies are not full at these times.

By your return date things should be sorted out one way or another and the worst that could happen is that you might be asked to pay for your return on the dockside and claim it back later.

G


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

bognormike said:


> GerryD has a point, and if you have already booked SF and it goes belly-up make sure you paid by credit card.


I did but as it was only £58 its not covered.

Derek


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly, I've just checked with Carefree and they inform that they'll keep me up to date, and if need be we'll have to travel back with another company. So thats put my mind at rest. You know what it's like, the day before you're going, you get a bit anxious about things going wrong!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> You know what it's like, the day before you're going, you get a bit anxious about things going wrong!!


Don't I just ! Been there, got the tee shirt !

Thanks for phoning. As said above, it only occurred to me when I'd sent my post that CC transactions under £100 are not covered. We've got a still-valid one year travel insurance but it's good to know that Carefree are on the case ! Oddly enough they phoned me earlier this morning to ask if there was anything else they could do for us.

Have a relaxed trip and hope all goes well.

G


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Sounds pretty bad. I presume the French government can't subsidise it directly (Is SNCF still nationally owned?), they would have P&O and Norfolk line on their necks if they did.


Call me a cynic, but surely the French Government will simply ignore all anti-trust rules and EU regulations and bail them out anyway. That's what the French have always done, no matter how many protests from others


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whoa there everyone !!!

This does NOT mean that the company has gone bust it means that they have got to come up with a plan to get themselves out of the mire !!

I also have a couple of crossings already booked for May and August, mainly because of the deal I got £58 in may and £72 for August. 

Having said that they (Sea France) emailed me only yesterday afternoon offering me 10% off any bookings!! 

Now the question is as I booked both at the same time and the sum total is over £100 am I covered by by CC company??

Also do I think "Sod it" and book another couple of crossings and risk having Sea France continue and thuis lose one set of payments !!
I think I will just wait and see as I am sure that nice Mr Sarkozzzzzzzy will not see a National carrier go down (will he ??)


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

duxdeluxe said:


> Call me a cynic, but surely the French Government will simply ignore all anti-trust rules and EU regulations and bail them out anyway. That's what the French have always done, no matter how many protests from others


I have to admit this is the principle I work on.

Derek


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dethleff said:


> Well, I was going to book the Seafrance 3 return carnet to day.
> 
> Think I will give it a miss for now.


I was going to do the same, not today but shortly.
As the carnet would cost £175 plus for 3 sailings I suppose that would be covered by the Credit Card or would it?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

camper69 said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > Call me a cynic, but surely the French Government will simply ignore all anti-trust rules and EU regulations and bail them out anyway. That's what the French have always done, no matter how many protests from others
> ...


That could be so on the railways themselves, but this is on a business that is in competition with companies that are not state owned in any way! There may be some short term deal :roll: , but long term they have to do without state aid.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Now the question is as I booked both at the same time and the sum total is over £100 am I covered by by CC company??


I think you may not be covered as they are regarded as individual transactions in the same way that airline tickets are regarded as individual transactions per person and also outward/return despite the fact they were paid for in one lump sum.

Having said that though I too am in for just over £60 so if the worst comes to the worst it would be worth a try. Nothing ventured nothing gained.

JohnW


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Taken some looking around but think I have finally found my new route.
LD Lines has opened a Dover to Dieppe run. On the 1st of March if will cost me £64 and will save me 100 miles which I think is around £20 worth of Diesel. In addition it saves me some driving (about 1 and a half hours) 

Looks like this may be my favourite option?

Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*

I was under the impression that SF did receive subsudies, hence the British operators were on an unfair footing. I am not certain though.

No one helped Speedferries, so why should they help this shower?

Sail on British registered ships in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We should really be carrying on making bookings with SeaFrance.

The scare-mongering will only serve to exacerbate the problems by further reducing the income of SeaFrance.

It is the same with the economy - we are being constantly told that the recession is worsening, which makes everyone scared to spend or borrow or even to lend.
Makes it go on a downward spiral even faster than it might otherwise have done.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Whoa there everyone !!!

This does NOT mean that the company has gone bust it means that they have got to come up with a plan to get themselves out of the mire !! 

Doesn't look good though,if the parent company are not prepared to get them out of the mire, who will? the banks?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Do not assume the C&CC will be re-route you with another company at their expense as they did not want to know anyone that got caught up in the Ancona ferry problems when it was removed from service from Portsmouth to Bilbao at very short notice.

We where told go too Bilbao and book with P&O at our own cost or drive to Calais and cross from there, no help with extra costs and no help whatever when we finally returned to the UK.

I did challenge Ancona directly at their Madrid office and after furnishing them with copies of my extra costs they reimbursed me all these.

Bob


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Scaremongering or not, I think I will use up my last carnet in the next four weeks.

Just in case the top rescue plan involves ceasing all operations, sacking the staff, and scrapping all the ferries.

So - Bruge, Luxembourg, Britany?

Or just park at Tesco outside Calais and curse the current exchange rate?

I have a week's holiday to use up before April so anything is possible


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry people but its this type of knee jeck reaction that has put us in the c**p that we are in now.
Wait and see.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with sersol. 
This just plays into the competitors hands. Then we end up with a reduced choice and guess what the prices rocket.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I booked with them for August yesterday! At £250 return they were the best value, including a donation to the marine conservation fund.

The tunnel was cheaper at £220 but I could not have the flexibity that I wanted.

We will wait and see, but I agree with the majority of the sentiments posted here that the best way to settle things down is to act normally.

BTW 10m Rv Towing a car (trailer) three people and a dog! This should stop everyone telling me that they got the same crossing for less (actually Nick (Van Bitz) has just paid £78 return in August with SeaFrance with his camper so we know the prices are there or thereabouts

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are a good company and we have used most of the cross channel companies in the past.
They should give our gordon a ring he is all for helping large lame ducks.
He couldn`t care less about the small timers.

DP


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Flo and I travel Norfolkline each time we cross, so I cant say that we are too bothered about SF: whenever i have booked they have never been good value or convenient.
Plus, with Norfolkline, we dont have the 'fun' of hoards of coach parties with their attendant problems.
I agree that if they do go down, prices may go up, but i dont think it tis the current climate causing them problems - more like their corporate structure / working relations. Most the recent problems causing operation 'stack' have been down to industrial disputes involving SF. they do need to get their act together....
carl & florence


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Sea France update*

Noticethe website is down this morning. latest news article from yesterday.News looks like a few weeks before any more info


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like S/F are doing what most competent companies should be doing and making contingency plans for the future.
Not like some companies that wake up in the morning and find themselves unexpectantly deep in the doo-dah. Then expect everyone else to rally round and bail them out.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

They'll probably reduce number of crossings and/or lay up a ship temporarily.

Let's hope that's all they do :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/7895606.stm

"Stole" this from another Forum

As suspected no doubt a new schedule of crossings will appear


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, we booked with Brittany Ferries before Christmas for a trip with the car in May and again in July. It doesn't pay us to drive all the way to Dover from Devon, so bite the bullet and travel from Plymouth. With an overnight ferry on Friday night we are able to maximise our time off, arriving in Roscoff on Saturday morning at 8am, fresh to face the day.

My advice would be to ensure you buy some travel insurance if you have bought S/F tickets. (And make sure before you do mthat it would cover a company going down the pan, just in case! However, as yet there is nothing to say that any of you won't be able to travel as booked, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Telbel, we are booked on The Rodin ferry which according to the news article will be one of the three ferries they will be retaining...so thats a big PHEW :roll: !!!, as to whether they will keep all the same sailing is another matter...will have to ring them direct and find out...watch this space.. 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

must admit if sea france goes we will be dissapointed we always use it better cleaner ferries better food faster times nicer staff cheaper fares, tried the rest including the tunnel and always found them the best.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just checked fare for early may going to kukenof.
less than £75 return
Tunnel came out at £122 return.

i`ll suport the clean smart ferry, if they go the others will increase the prices.


Dave P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seafrance*

Hi

Well, given the firm is state owned I can't see it will go under, but with only three ships, P&O will have the upper hand. More over, I can see protests and blockades in the way only the French know how.

And why on earth did SeaFrance want the Moliere? Previously operating as Superfast, that is almost a cruiseliner! What a waste of money on the Eastern Channel.

I do not need to take any action such as "avoid" as I aready "avoid" this firm anyway!

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Seafrance*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well, given the firm is state owned I can't see it will go under, but with only three ships, P&O will have the upper hand. More over, I can see protests and blockades in the way only the French know how.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,I may have asked you this before but why are you SO against Sea France. They offer good prices,& I have not found other operaters can match them (normally) as to Speed ferries,for us a non starter due to our size.
Have you had problems ? You really seem to hate them :? 
I remember your first Kontiki,you had shed loads of problems but you have forgiven Swift and have two others since. :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Gary


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Seafrance*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well, given the firm is state owned I can't see it will go under, but with only three ships, P&O will have the upper hand. More over, I can see protests and blockades in the way only the French know how.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

I note you say SF is state owned - that may be, as it is part (or fully?) owned by SNCF. But it must operate without subsidy, or it would be competing unfairly with P&O and Norfolkline (and all the other operators on the wider bits of the channel), and they would go straight to Brussels to complain if that was the case! 
There was talk of Brittany Ferries being state owned a couple of years ago (and by inference being subsidised) when P&O pulled out of the Portsmouth crossings; this was also not the case. Unfortunately BF are still charging too much to make it a competitive deal for most (apart maybe from those living in the west country! :roll: ), when comparing prices with Dover / Calais.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we were going to buy a multi trip carnet with sea france do you think this would be wise? or should we just book our crossings as we need them so we wont lose our £192 although it would be more expensive to book as we sail


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tommytli said:


> we were going to buy a multi trip carnet with sea france do you think this would be wise? or should we just book our crossings as we need them so we wont lose our £192 although it would be more expensive to book as we sail


I can't see that they would go down - the re-structure may mean some change in sailings, but if you buy a carnet you should pay with your credit card - just in case :roll: .


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

bognormike said:


> tommytli said:
> 
> 
> > we were going to buy a multi trip carnet with sea france do you think this would be wise? or should we just book our crossings as we need them so we wont lose our £192 although it would be more expensive to book as we sail
> ...


thanks bognormike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*

My understanding - which may be incorrect, is that SeaFrance are indeed subsidised. I could be wrong. I could be correct, I do not know. I do recall however, a number of items on the internet that indicate the firm is subsidised. In this scenario, the other operators cannot compete on an equal footing and so my money goes elsewhere.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: SeaFrance*



Rapide561 said:


> My understanding - which may be incorrect, is that SeaFrance are indeed subsidised. Russell


Where is your sense of fun, having the French public paying for your crossing is a bit of a larf innit !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The french can pay for all my ferry charges if they like.
I have never had an issue with SF.
Thy also give us a discount unlike the other operaters.

Dave P


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,is there any reason you cannot or will not answer my question,I'm not looking for a altercation here,but if you know something about Sea France then maybe we all should know.

*"I do recall however, a number of items on the internet that indicate the firm is subsidised. In this scenario, the other operators cannot compete on an equal footing and so my money goes elsewhere.

Russell" *

So does that mean you would NEVER put money into Northern Rock. Lloyds TSB,or would never have bought a Rover car (well perhaps not :lol: ) The point is that there are a lot of subsidised companies out there.
Gary


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Its well past the 16 Feb date, so does anybody know what the latest position is regarding the future of Seafrance ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have a look at

http://www.caravanningnews.co.uk/2009/02/ld-lines-says-well-buy-seafrance.html

tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Been discussed here tony:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60689-sea.html+france
Sea France denied it then


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

There is a bit of news on a Belgian website.
SEA France
The basic information is the first rescue plan was rejected and a new one means they will have to slim down more.
The fleet will be reduced from 5 to 3 and the will cut 650 jobs if my Dutch is any good.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Irish Mike's link translated...

* 
News
SeaFrance have heavy weight

The French ferry operator SeaFrance, a wholly owned subsidiary of the French railways, in heavy weather verzeild. A new plan - the first was rejected because it does not go far enough - for the service between Calais and Dover have only three instead of five ships will be operated.

Seafrance RodinBij SeaFrance are 650 jobs on the trip or more than one third of the entire workforce of 1700 employees. Especially the freight traffic is collapsed, partly because the Channel Tunnel back to full capacity after the fire in September.

Allegedly lost the ferry is currently around 3 million euros per month and therefore the capacity is reduced. The two cargo ferry's "Nord-Pas de Calais" and "Cezanne" from the sea and the route will be operated with three ro paxen.

(See Lloyd of 20/02/09)*

Jock.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

did a day trip yesterday on the rodin and it was empty was told to move around to make it look busy

joe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

joedenise said:


> did a day trip yesterday on the rodin and it was empty was told to move around to make it look busy
> 
> joe


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We are booked on SeaFrance _Rodin_ at the end of May for a months holiday -

err, not a month on the boat - silly!

Hope it is still afloat then. SeaFrance and/or the _Rodin_.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just read the posts on Sea Frsnce. We always book Norfolk Line through the caravan club with a credit card. I thought all transactions were covered with a credit card. Where does it say no transactions with CC are covered under £100 please.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

It's not specific to the Caravan Card - it is all credit cards, and is covered in Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act. Be aware also that in the case of airline tickets (and it might apply to other transaction, I don't know), your protection isn't as good as you might think. You pay, say £300 for two of you to fly off somewhere. Airline goes bust. Claim under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act. Maybe or probably not. They are allowed to split the amount paid in four - outward and return journeys count as separate transactions, and they can split the amount paid by the number of passengers - so each transaction in this case would only be £75, and not covered.
Small print is getting ever smaller, I'm afraid

Rick


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure I read in latest CC magazine that there was cover through their own travel insurance/indemnity

PS_YES LOOK AT PAGE 44


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The under £100 ruling does not come from the CC but is in the code of practice for credit card companies. 

If you have spent more than £100 in the UK you are covered by this policy automatically, we have had to use it once and it works.

BUT there is doubt over transfers to companies outside the UK, this has not been fully resolved that I am aware of. The credit card companies have tried to say it does NOT apply but it is being investigated / reviewed by the Government who have yet to announce I believe (but would be VERY happy if someone was able to confirm it is now operable!)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Page 44 latest Caravan Club Magazine- nowt to do with cc Act-"Ferry Security"- you're covered! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Page 44 latest Caravan Club Magazine- nowt to do with cc Act-"Ferry Security"- you're covered! :lol:


We also got the gist of this same information in a letter with our travel documents which came from the C&CC last week. It's the first time we've booked with them.

From the letter it sounds as if they have had lots of worried people ringing in.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Read somewhere in last few days of takeover by LD Lines.
Still have bookoing on Rodin june 

Dave P


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh great !!!

I have two bookings one for late May and one for all of August. Trouble is a booked very ealy to get a real good deal. £58 for May and £72 for August with a 6 metre Hymer. 

Although the TOTAL comes to more than £100 and they were booked at the same time they will be treated as seperate bookings so the "over £100" cover from my CC company will not kick in.

So if sea France go down the pan I (along with alot of others) will be looking for alternative crossings (at a LOT more than I paid in December as well)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Don't panic! (Mr Mannerring :lol: ) Read previous Posts for some balance.
I (and many others) are in same boat (sorry :roll: :wink: )

I don't think it's likely theyt'll go down the pan.

And IF they do AND you haven't paid at least £100 in a transaction by CC AND you haven't got the tickets through CC or C&CC-you can always check the small print in your Travel Insurance (IF you have it :wink: )


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> So if sea France go down the pan I (along with alot of others) will be looking for alternative crossings (at a LOT more than I paid in December as well)


SeaFrance are members of the Passenger Shipping Organisation and their bonding scheme will cover your costs so you will not be out of pocket. My reading is that you will be entitled to ferry passages for the same fare(s) as you paid initially, via that scheme.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

According to:
http://www.the-psa.co.uk/default.asp?PID=5&PPID=5
SeaFrance are "Ferry Members" and not "bonded" members. (Though Brittany seem to be) It's "bonded" members who have the relevant consumer protection.

Still not in panic mode though! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*

As far as I know, both LDLines and Britanny Ferries are interested in buying SeaFrance.

If it goes to an auction who will win? Britanny that employs primarily French staff, or LD that operates mixed ships.

Enough said.

Support P&O and the tunnel are my thoughts.

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: SeaFrance*



Rapide561 said:


> As far as I know, both LDLines and Britanny Ferries are interested in buying SeaFrance.
> 
> If it goes to an auction who will win? Britanny that employs primarily French staff, or LD that operates mixed ships.
> 
> ...


SeaFrance takeover bid confirmed
Monday, March 02, 2009, 14:32

http://www.thisiskent.co.uk/news/SeaFrance-takeover-bid-confirmed/article-738437-detail/article.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

That's interesting; I think either way we wend up with fewer crossings. 
If LD are successful will they continue to expand the Boulogne route? Newhaven - Dieppe has been a poor relation for a long time, and may suffer if they get hold of the Dover / Calais route. 
Personally, I'd like to see more ships out of Pompey - that Drive to Dover is a real pain :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> .........Personally, I'd like to see more ships out of Pompey - that Drive to Dover is a real pain :roll:


I agree with you to some extent but the cost of the additional sea miles is a killer for us.

We last used the longer routes, Le Havre and St Malo with the caravan about 25-30 years ago and that was to give the kids the experience of a longer sea crossing and cabins.

Nowadays, with the motorhome I would stick to the short crossing. It's so much easier to overnight either in Dover or France without looking for an overnight campsite.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sailing with SF on Sunday morning coming...........what are the chances the deal will go ahead before then I wonder???

fingers crossed it sails OK - don't mind being delayed on the way back but I'm chasing some snow in the Alps so want to get there asap to enjoy it!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> I'm sailing with SF on Sunday morning coming...........what are the chances the deal will go ahead before then I wonder???
> 
> fingers crossed it sails OK - don't mind being delayed on the way back but I'm chasing some snow in the Alps so want to get there asap to enjoy it!!


shouldn't think the French would move that quick!! Apart from the crews going on strike that is :roll: . Whoops (only joking, I hope  )


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: SeaFrance*



Rapide561 said:


> As far as I know, both LDLines and Britanny Ferries are interested in buying SeaFrance.
> 
> If it goes to an auction who will win? Britanny that employs primarily French staff, or LD that operates mixed ships.
> 
> ...


Since Brittany Ferries (who have denied making a bid, but are considering it) and LD Lines (who have confirmed a bid) are both French companies, I would have thought either is in with a good chance of wresting SeaFrance away from the state-owned SNCF, since the French government is probably looking seriously at any cash-generating options right now.

Philip


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

frankly I don't mind who buys SF - I just want those ferries to run!

also have a crossing booked with them in July.......


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Support P&O and the tunnel are my thoughts.


Do you always "buy British" in everything Russell? :wink:


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Just had a Email off Seafrance The Email was headed 'Important changes to your Seafrance ferry crossing' so I naturally assumed the worst, but was pleasantly surprised when it simply confirmed our booking for 30th March, but altering the sailing time from 0230hrs to 0255hrs ! 
So we are still on for our very 1st foray into Europe in our motorhome...getting very excited about it all now.... 
regards to all 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

had a promotional e-mail off SeaFrance earlier today so they are clealry still trying to drum up business



> Dear Customer
> 
> Thank you for choosing to travel with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes I got that Email as well...but I will not be taking up their offers....used to love those places, but have a lot more sense these days....or is it just old age !!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> ...or is it just old age !!


Yes! :lol: :wink:


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Britanny are confirmed.

http://lloydslist.com/ll/news/britanny-ferries-joins-bid-for-seafrance/20017623652.htm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I just hope that if Brittany Ferries take SF over that the Dover/Calais fares do NOT reflect the exorbitant prices already charged by BF on their western routes!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Very true, Pippin, but when all the eastern channel operators are losing money, and SF seem to be trying to sell space at any price just to get cash flow, maybe it's time that somebody attempted to get some profitable fares in the market. I am quite happy to get cheap fares now, but if it means the operators don't make any money, it's only a matter of time before one of them goes down the pan. Then whoever is left will get to clean up with MUCH higher fares, and none of us want that.

Competition is fine, but there's too much of it on the eastern channel, not enough on the western :roll:


----------

